# Folding @ Home: Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag startet am 4. Februar



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Folding @ Home: Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag startet am 4. Februar*

					Bei dem von der Stanford University ins Leben gerufenem Projekt Folding @ Home wird die Rechenleistung der PCs aller Teilnehmer dafür genutzt, um die räumliche Struktur von Proteinen zu erforschen. Man hofft, dadurch der Entstehung von Krankheiten wie Alzheimer oder Krebs auf die Schliche zu kommen. Mitglieder der PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Community treten als Team #70335 an und zählen zu den fleissigsten Communities der Welt. Nun ist anlässlich des Weltkrebstags eine Folding-Woche in Vorbereitung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Folding @ Home: Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag startet am 4. Februar*


----------



## Tranceangel2k (30. Januar 2015)

Bin mit allem was ich habe dabei...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2015)

Tranceangel2k schrieb:


> Bin mit allem was ich habe dabei...



Das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## DasRegal (30. Januar 2015)

Ich weis es ist zu einem guten Zweck, aber wird es ein Ranking geben? Ich meine dann ist der Ansporn möglichst viele Punkte zu erreichen doch deutlich größer.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Januar 2015)

Ja, gibt es, ist wirklich ein großer Ansporn 

Ich strebe auch einen neuen Wochenhöchstwert an


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2015)

Werde diesmal auch das eine oder andere Protein falten


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

@Trefoil80: das freut mich zu hören. Schön, dass Du dabei bist. Ist Dein Rechner schon einsatzbereit, oder brauchst Du noch Unterstützung beim Einrichten?


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage, ist schon alles eingerichtet. Schaffe mit meinem System ca. 250.000 PPD (CPU 20.000, GPU 230.000).

Die erste CPU-WU ist schon erledigt, mit der ersten GPU-WU mache ich morgen weiter.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr Hilfe benötigt beim einrichten oder Fragen habt melden, ich helfe weiter über Teamspeak !
(Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak (Signatur Link)

Wer möchte kann noch für die Woche ein neues Avatar Bild einblenden !
Einfach meinen Anhang runterladen !
Für die Woche mach ich gerne ein anderes Avatar Bild rein, wäre nett mitzumachen !


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage: Mache heute morgen mit FAH weiter.
Eine neue CPU-WU habe ich bekommen, und ich rechne an der GPU-WU von gestern weiter.
Bei der GPU-WU ist die "Progress Bar Geschwindigkeit" so schnell wie gestern, aber FAH-Control zeigt mir nur eine estimated PPD von ca. 11.000 an. 
Gestern stand da noch 250.000. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gefühlt ist alles so schnell wie gestern, aber die Anzeige irritiert mich.

Edit: Jetzt nach 15 Minuten steigt die Anzeige auf einmal rapide und kontinuierlich an?!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Trefoil80 - und gleich noch willkommen

Ja, das dauert immer "ein wenig" bevor alle Anzeigen (einigermassen) korrekt sind


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, welche Werte mit welcher Hardware etwa normal sind?


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2015)

... *hier* gibt es eine Übersicht, zur groben Orientierung.


----------



## DasRegal (1. Februar 2015)

D=  Fermis schneiden ja bei Folding at Home superschlecht ab.  Dachte ich könnte mit einem GTX 570 Tri Sli Gespann was reißen.  Wie viel bringen denn die CPUs so? Sind die eher irrelevant wie beim Mining? Kenne mich leider gar nicht in Sachen F@H aus.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Welcher Xeacore denn genau ? 
Welcher Arbeitsspeicher hängt dran, Takt und Timings ?


----------



## DasRegal (1. Februar 2015)

i7 970@4,7Ghz mit 4Ghz Uncore und 12GB DDR3 @ 2000Mhz mit 8-9-8-24 1T und knackigen Subtimings x) ...Quasi das maximale was die Sockel 1366 Plattform zu bieten hat.
(Falls es dir hilft Cinebench R15 ist ca. bei 1100 Punkten und Super PI 32m (natürlich single Thread) ist bei knapp unter 8 Minuten. )


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2015)

Ok, deine CPU wird ca. 36000 - 42000 PPD machen.

Ich hab ne CPU drin, die macht 1260 Cinebench R15 und komme auf 47000 - 52000 PPD.


----------



## DasRegal (1. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ok, deine CPU wird ca. 36000 - 42000 PPD machen.



Alles klar danke


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Februar 2015)

An sich falte ich für das EVGA-Team, werde diese Woche dann aber eine Ausnahme machen und euch unterstützen 

Wenn ich keine Spielpause einlege und nicht zuviele Core15 WU's kommen, packe ich etwa 600'000ppd


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

@arcDaniel: das hört sich sehr gut an. Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

*arcDaniel*, das ist ein toller Zug von dir - Dankeschön


----------



## GreenFreak (4. Februar 2015)

Ich rechne nur mit CPU, mit 560Ti lohnt das nicht, zumal man dann so am PC nicht mehr arbeiten kann  

Bin trotzdem auf Arbeit mit Haswell i7 Notebook und zuhause mitm Ivy Xeon dabei


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

GreenFreak schrieb:


> Ich rechne nur mit CPU, mit 560Ti lohnt das nicht, zumal man dann so am PC nicht mehr arbeiten kann
> 
> Bin trotzdem auf Arbeit mit Haswell i7 Notebook und zuhause mitm Ivy Xeon dabei



Super - vielen dank dafür


----------



## GreenFreak (4. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Super - vielen dank dafür



Mache ich gerne, ist schließlich für einen äußerst guten Zweck, und wenn man solche Ressourcen frei hat, kann man die doch nutzen  Vor allem, weil es im Falle der CPU Rechnung die Rechner Nutzung eigentlich nur beim Zocken einschränkt 

Was ist von der Chrome App zu halten? Auf dem Firmenlaptop darf nichts privates installiert werden.


----------



## SEK-Medic (4. Februar 2015)

ich klinke mich dann heute nach der Arbeit auch bei euch mit ein  Hab leider erst jetzt von der ganzen Sache gelesen.

(obwohl...ob die hier wütend werden, wenn ich die Zentralrechner der Justiz in NRW falten lasse? )


----------



## Rarek (4. Februar 2015)

hmm... was keiner weiß...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> ... (obwohl...ob die hier wütend werden, wenn ich die Zentralrechner der Justiz in NRW falten lasse? )



 eine ausgezeichnete Frage  - aber "die" tun sicher auch gern (mal) was Gutes


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

... immer ran, aber bitte macht nichts, was nicht erlaubt ist. Die Schlagzeile wäre nicht gut und vermutlich das Unwort 2015 "Folding-Kriminalität" ;o)


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Februar 2015)

Sag mal @ Brooker, habts noch irgendwo die kompletten Listen die jemals für das PCGH-Team gefalltet haben? Hab jetzt seit meinem Umzug vor 6 Jahren nimmer gefaltet, würde gern wissen ob irgendwo noch mein Name drin steht das ich den wieder benutzen kann. Sollte auch Julian1303 sein. In der PCGH-Teamliste stehen nur 2 Seiten, geht bis Platz 188 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das ich nach mehr als 6 Jahren da nicht mehr drunter bin is mir schon klar.


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Februar 2015)

Julian1303 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Du kannst hier einfach nach dem Namen Suchen


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

@Julian1303: Schön das Du dabei bist!  Sebi war schneller  - Du hast schon ein User und kannst praktisch fast loslegen. Beantrage noch fix einen PassKey auf den Usernamen. Den bekommt Du * hier*. Dann könntest Du das System deines Buben, sofern er nichts dagegen hat, und HTPC mit CPU und GPU auf den *FAH-Client* legen und den Rest auf *NaCL-Client* nur mit der CPU. Damit würdest Du ordentlich was rocken! Solltest Du Fragen haben, meld Dich einfach.


----------



## SEK-Medic (4. Februar 2015)

So bin jetzt auch am falten  hoffe das ist so alles korrekt (siehe Anhang)


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

@SEK-Medic: erstmal, herzlich willkommen und danke das Du dabei bist. 

Um Dir helfen zu können, bzw. das einschätzen zu können, benötige ich eine Ansicht im Advanced-Modus von Dir. Ich denke, die GPUs bekommen wir noch besser eingestellt! Und die bringen richtig was!


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

sieht gut aus Passkey angefordert und eingegeben?


----------



## Ceon026 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hatte zuerst den NaCl-Chrome-portable laufen, dort dauerte eine WU 7 min. Jetzt hab ich den FAH Client 7.4.4  um meine GPU mit laufen zu lassen. Nunn steht dor ETA 3 Stunden. Ich darf doch die WU nicht abbrechen weil die sonst nicht gewertet wird oder? Kann ich das auch verkürzen?

Hab grad gemerkt, das der Fortschritt gespeichert wird. Kann das sein?
mfg


----------



## SEK-Medic (4. Februar 2015)

sc59 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus Passkey angefordert und eingegeben?



ja hab ich gemacht


----------



## Rarek (4. Februar 2015)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> [...] Kann ich das auch verkürzen?
> 
> Hab grad gemerkt, das der Fortschritt gespeichert wird. Kann das sein?
> mfg


nein was net schneller geht geht net schneller, außer du gehst ans Overclocken ran

und ja, der GPU Fortschritt wird alle 2,5% gespeichert


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte zuerst den NaCl-Chrome-portable laufen, dort dauerte eine WU 7 min. Jetzt hab ich den FAH Client 7.4.4  um meine GPU mit laufen zu lassen. Nunn steht dor ETA 3 Stunden. Ich darf doch die WU nicht abbrechen weil die sonst nicht gewertet wird oder? Kann ich das auch verkürzen?
> 
> Hab grad gemerkt, das der Fortschritt gespeichert wird. Kann das sein?
> mfg


Hallo und herzlich willkommen Ceon026,
Du kannst den kompletten Client mit PAUSE zumpausieren anhalten.
wenn du weiter Falten willst drücke wieder auf FOLD.
es werden in gewissen Zeitabständen SAVEPoints gesetzt von dort wird dann weiter gerechnet.
oder du kannst jeden Slot einzeln mit der rechnten Maustaste anklicken es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit FOLD , PAUSE , Finish
bei deiner tollen Hardware empfehle ich FINISH. das geht ratz fatz bei dir.
Die WorkUnits werden zu ende gerechnet und dann versandt.
Es wird keine neue WU geholt. 
Beim pausieren und später weiterfalten gehen ein paar Punkte verloren ist aber uch nicht so schlimm, wenn du deinen PC ausschalten willst oder für andere Zwecke gebrauchen willst.


----------



## Ceon026 (5. Februar 2015)

Ist das normal das die GPU Auslastunger sehr schwankt? zwischen 0 und 100%. Mein GPU fing erst zu arbeiten an als ich noch zusätzlich Name: client-type Value: advanced eingetragen habe.


----------



## StaffBull (5. Februar 2015)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die GPU Auslastunger sehr schwankt? zwischen 0 und 100%. Mein GPU fing erst zu arbeiten an als ich noch zusätzlich Name: client-type Value: advanced eingetragen habe.



Mh soweit ich weiß eigentlich nicht. Also meine 2 GPU's schwanken auch, aber nur im Bereich zwischen 87-90% bei 0x17 und bei 0x15 laufen sie immer auf 100%.

Das client-type advanced bringt glaub ich nur, dass du größere WU's bekommst die mehr PPD bringen.

Hast du bei der CPU festgelegt wieviele Threats zum falten verwendet werden sollen? Wenn nicht könntest du ja mal 7 festlegen, damit 1 Thread für die GPU frei bleibt.

Falls ich mit etwas falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## Ceon026 (5. Februar 2015)

jop danke, hat geholfen.Schwankt jett nicht mehr so stark, bei 75% CPU Auslastung!


----------



## StaffBull (5. Februar 2015)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> jop danke, hat geholfen.Schwankt jett nicht mehr so stark, bei 75% CPU Auslastung!



75% CPU Auslastung? Das haut aber auch nicht richtig hin. Müsste eigentlich so bei 87-88% sein wenn du faltest.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

... welchen Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## Ceon026 (5. Februar 2015)

14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega .

Jetzt hab ich eingestellt das der CPU AVG: 95%  und meine Graka läuft AVG: 83 % Auslastung. bessern Wert bekomm ich nicht hin.


----------



## illumi241 (5. Februar 2015)

Hab mich gestern auch mal angeschlossen mit Laptop und Desktop. Die laufen zwar beide nicht rund um die Uhr, aber schadet sicher nichts da mal mit zu helfen 
CPU Desktop derzeit 15753 PPD, GPU 117867 PPD, Laptop CPU bei 2336 PPD.
Die Werte schwanken allerdings dauernd.

Der Laptop ist etwas älter mit einem Core i3 2350M und keine GPU bzw nur die von Intel, aber schlägt sich ja noch relativ gut 

Ich glaube ich brauche mehr GPUs, mein Zimmer wird davon einfach nicht warm :/ Hab gedacht ich kann mir die Heizung sparen


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

@Ceon026: solch starke Schwanken kenne ich nicht. Vom Treiber her, sollte das ok sein. Bitte lege per TaskManager die Prozess-Priorität auf "hoch". Evtl. bringt eine andere Anwendung auf Deinem Rechner die Auslastung zum Tanzen.

@illumi241: herzlich Willkommen und danke das Du dabei bist. Womit faltest Du mit der CPU? FAH-Client oder NaCl auf Chrome-Basis? Ich würde für den Laptop den NaCl empfehlen und sofern du auf der Desktop CPU nicht mehr als 4 Threads hast, dort auch. Eine entsprechende Anleitung findest Du *hier*. Damit sollte mehr bei rum kommen


----------



## illumi241 (5. Februar 2015)

@brooker habe auf dem Desktop 8 Threads (mit HT, Xeon E3 1230v2 mit 3.5GHz im Turbo atm) und die GPU (R9 290) zum falten, werde mir es auf dem Laptop mal anschauen, der hat nur 4 Threads, benutze derzeit auf beiden den FAH-Client

Hab am Laptop mal den nacl Client gestartet


----------



## Replikator84 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo  wollte auch mal mitfalten  system siehe unten..... bin mal gespannt wies abgeht^^

alle 12 kerne am werkeln^^


----------



## Julian1303 (5. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> @Julian1303: Schön das Du dabei bist!  Sebi war schneller  - Du hast schon ein User und kannst praktisch fast loslegen. Beantrage noch fix einen PassKey auf den Usernamen. Den bekommt Du * hier*. Dann könntest Du das System deines Buben, sofern er nichts dagegen hat, und HTPC mit CPU und GPU auf den *FAH-Client* legen und den Rest auf *NaCL-Client* nur mit der CPU. Damit würdest Du ordentlich was rocken! Solltest Du Fragen haben, meld Dich einfach.



Also mein Bub seinen sicher nicht auch wenn der gut wäre, aber es sind Winterferien und wenn ich seinen rechner blockiere und er dadurch keine Performance zum zocken hat killt der mich 
Bin immer mit Laptop on, aber der ist zum falten einfach zu schach. Dachte da schon an den HTPC und meinen Spielerechner. die sollten ausreichen. werd mich morgen im Laufe des tages damit beschäftigen das die übers WE einiges falten können. 2008 is lange her muß mich erst mal wieder einfuchsen wie das alles mal ging hier 
danke für die Antworten.
glg Julian


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

@Julian1303: die Anleitungen mit Video findest Du im Forum 

@ Replikator84: Wenn Du Deine Leistung verdoppeln möchtest, nehme Deine 970er dazu. Da gehts dann richtig ab!


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche mal hilfe, ich bin unter x10chris40x bei der folding aktion angemeldet, jetzt habe ich 2 wu durch und sagenhafte720 punkte. zumal beide units zusammen über 6 stunden gedauert haben finde ich das etwas schwach.
ich arbeite mit nem i7 920 auf 4 ghz und aheb die units durchweg mit full power laufen lassen, ist das normal und ist es normal das die grafikunit 2 tage unter full power braucht.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2015)

bei ner 670 eig. net... meine 650ti braucht auch "nur" 26h


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo ChrisMSI

Faltest du unter eigenem Passkey?

Wenn ja musst du erst mal 10 WU's erfolgreich abliefern um den Bonus zu erhalten > von den ersten 10WU's bekommst du leider nur die Basispunkte.


----------



## sc59 (6. Februar 2015)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal hilfe, ich bin unter x10chris40x bei der folding aktion angemeldet, jetzt habe ich 2 wu durch und sagenhafte720 punkte. zumal beide units zusammen über 6 stunden gedauert haben finde ich das etwas schwach.
> ich arbeite mit nem i7 920 auf 4 ghz und aheb die units durchweg mit full power laufen lassen, ist das normal und ist es normal das die grafikunit 2 tage unter full power braucht.



Hallo ChrisMSI,
bei der 670 ist der neuste Treiber absolut nicht der beste Falttreiber.
zum falten mit eine Kepler ist der 323.27 am besten geeignet.
auserdem kontroliere bitte ob der GPU ein Kern der CPU zugewiesen ist.

und ja am anfang tut es weh zu sehen wie wenig Punkte es sind.
wird dann die 11 angerechnet macht es richtig spass (Passkey vorausgesetzt)


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

also ich falte unter eigenm key, aber natürlich für das pcgh team,
ok dann werde ich für die faltzeit mal auf den 323 downgraden, werde jetzt die maschiene mal die tage rein nur zum falten arbeiten lassen  also du meinst sieben kerne cpu und 1 gpu, so ist es derzeit


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

Du solltest besser nur 6 CPU-Kerne falten lassen und zwei "frei" lassen (also für die GPU und den "Rest").
Der Grund: 
Einige *WU*´s (*W*ork*U*nits) haben Probleme mit 7 Kernen.


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

wie stelle ich das denn am besten ein, hast du da nen tipp für mich


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> wie stelle ich das denn am besten ein, hast du da nen tipp für mich



Moin ChrisMSI,

also wenn du 6 Kerne einstellen willst gehst du oben links im Client auf Configure, dann auf Slots und dann doppelklick auf den CPU Slot...da müsste bei dir ganz oben eine -1 stehen wenn du nichts verändert hast! 
Dort trägst du dann einfach eine 6 ein, drückst unten rechts ok und dann auf save. Dann faltet er nur mit 6 Threads.


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2015)

*16,403,289* Team PPD 

 

so soll das sein, immer weiter so!


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

habe wieder auf automatisch gestellt, mit 6 kernen gabs nen extremen leistungsverlust im ppd bereich der cpu und die gpu hat keinen ppd punkt mehr ereicht. mal sehen wie es wird wenn die 10 wu´s durch sind


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

Also mit 6 Kernen hast du sicher ein paar PPD weniger als mit 7. Hab dir ja nur gesagt wie du 6 Kerne einstellst, da Amigafan meinte es gäbe Probleme bei 7 Kernen.
Du musst allerdings auch ein weilchen warten, da die PPD ein weilchen brauchen bis sie sich eingependelt haben und ein paar Schwankungen hat man auch immer drin.


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

StaffBull schrieb:


> da Amigafan meinte es gäbe Probleme bei 7 Kernen.
> Du musst allerdings auch ein weilchen warten, da die PPD ein weilchen brauchen bis sie sich eingependelt haben und ein paar Schwankungen hat man auch immer drin.



deshalb hab ich es gleich versucht, dank dir gings auch sehr fix. aber ein kern weniger führte zu sagenhaften 50%ppd verlust nach 20 min


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

... es muss sichergestellt werden, dass die GPU die bestmöglich TPF erreicht. Du verlierst sonst mächtig Punkte. Der Ertrag eines CPU-Threads dagegen ist nichts. Also, lieber 30% eines Threads leerlaufen lassen aber die GPU dafür bestmöglich. Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, die GPU auf FAH-Client mit Priorität auf "High" und die CPU auf NaCl-Client mit Prio "weniger als Normal". Damit würdest Du das Maximum aus dem System holen. Damit das Ganze dauerhaft funktioniert, kannst Du process lasso als Protable nutzen.


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

habe grade versehntlich gpu auf 1 gesetzt und jetzt habe ich nen connection problem, was kann ich denn jetzt machen, komme nicht mehr in die optionen rein


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> habe grade versehntlich gpu auf 1 gesetzt und jetzt habe ich nen connection problem, was kann ich denn jetzt machen, komme nicht mehr in die optionen rein



gelöst, habe den editieren button nicht gefunden. habe mit gpu etwa 25000 ppd ist das io?


----------



## sc59 (6. Februar 2015)

ChrisMSI schrieb:


> gelöst, habe den editieren button nicht gefunden. habe mit gpu etwa 25000 ppd ist das io?



Lass jetzte erst mal einfach in Ruhe ein paar Prozent falten dann pendeln sich die PPD schon .
Der F@H_Client ist ja dafür ausgelegt das folding das normale arbeits und PC leben nicht hindern soll. So nimmt sich der der Prozess jedesmal zurück wenn du irgendetwas nebenher machst. 
ob die 25KPPD viel oder wenig sind ist relative dafür brächten wir die Projektnummer und den Core.
zum Vergleich kannst hier schaun. Folding@home Stats&PPD


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Februar 2015)

Mache mit dem NaCl Client mit


----------



## sc59 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo und willkommen Stern1710


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Huhu Stern 1710, willkommen im Team !


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Februar 2015)

Willkommen Stern 1710 

Einfach Wahnsinn, wir haben schon 44,560,277 Punkte seit Beginn erfaltet, was einen Durchschnitt von 16,203,737 pro Tag ergibt


----------



## Julian1303 (6. Februar 2015)

Wär gern auch dabei. Aber irgendwie funzt das alles nicht so wie es soll. Hab den F@H Client auf HTPC und meinem Spielerechner gehabt, alles auch nach Anleitung eingestellt. Schaut schon bissel anders aus wie noch vor 6 Jahren hehe. Tja aber auf beiden Rechnern das selbe problem. Ständig schmiert mir der IE ab, ständig stellt sich die Seite wieder her oder auch nicht. Der HTPC lief dabei sogar noch etwas besser mit falten, wenn F@H nur im Systray lief. Blöd nur war zu njix anderes mehr weiter verwendbar Eingabeverzögerung gefühlte 5 Sekunden. Spielerechner war zwar nutzbar aber naja, entweder hörte dann die GPU auf zu falten und lief laut Afterburner mit 1% oder die CPU zeigte dann nur noch ca 10-20% an. Neustart usw keine Verbesserung. Ka warum das so bescheiden lief. Schade. Hätte gern mitgemacht. Und meine 240 WU´s von damals stehen leider immer noch so da. Komisch das das damals super lief, und das nur mit nem  PH 2 X4 955 und ner 8800GT. Und heute? schon crazy. hatte gehofft das man die Last auch besser verteilen bzw regeln kann nach all den Jahren.


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

Mal noch eine frage, viel mir jetzt bei der cpu unit und auch schon bei der gpu unit auf.
wenn ich nach ner stunde mal weider an mein rechner gehe sackt auf einmal der fortschrittswert ab. nahc clinet zeigt 53% wie ich den web client öffne sackt der wert auf 39% und der nahc clinet gleich mit.
das selbe bei der gpu?
vielleicht habt ihr ja nie idee was ich da falsch macheund wie ich es rund läuft, weil ich will das system nicht sinnlos rechnen lassen


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch noch ne Frage (wollte nicht extra ein Thema dafür aufmachen)

Durch meine 3 GPU's, welche meist Core17 falten ist meine CPU sehr stark belastet. Bisher habe ich also bei SMP nur mit 4 Kernen gefaltet, was eine PPD von etwa 10k brachte. Nun habe ich den NaCL probiert (Medium um den GPU's Luft zu lassen), der faltet mir eine WU in 10 Minuten, ürde eine ppd von etwa 18k ergeben, was doch eine kleine Steigerung wäre.

Könnte das sein oder Läuft (CPU-Mässig) bei mir doch was falsch?


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Februar 2015)

Allerdings falte ich mit meinem Laptip in der Schule  
Aber ein i7 4702MQ kann schon ganz nett falten und der Strom kostet mich (direkt) nichts 
Zu Hause falte ich mit meinem 3470,solange ich nebenbei am PC nur kleiner Texte schreibe


----------



## sc59 (6. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ne Frage (wollte nicht extra ein Thema dafür aufmachen)
> 
> Durch meine 3 GPU's, welche meist Core17 falten ist meine CPU sehr stark belastet. Bisher habe ich also bei SMP nur mit 4 Kernen gefaltet, was eine PPD von etwa 10k brachte. Nun habe ich den NaCL probiert (Medium um den GPU's Luft zu lassen), der faltet mir eine WU in 10 Minuten, ürde eine ppd von etwa 18k ergeben, was doch eine kleine Steigerung wäre.
> 
> Könnte das sein oder Läuft (CPU-Mässig) bei mir doch was falsch?



Das kann sehr gut sein .
dann wird für dich der NaCal auf medium und -->3x GPU mit V7.4 das beste sein .



ChrisMSI schrieb:


> Mal noch eine frage, viel mir jetzt bei der cpu unit und auch schon bei der gpu unit auf.
> wenn ich nach ner stunde mal weider an mein rechner gehe sackt auf einmal der fortschrittswert ab. nahc clinet zeigt 53% wie ich den web client öffne sackt der wert auf 39% und der nahc clinet gleich mit.
> das selbe bei der gpu?
> vielleicht habt ihr ja nie idee was ich da falsch macheund wie ich es rund läuft, weil ich will das system nicht sinnlos rechnen lassen


Verstehe ich deine Frage richtig!
Du Faltest mit NaCal und V7.4 gleichzeitig auf der CPU?
wenn JA es darf natürlich nur ein Client für die CPU laufen.
sonst würden sich die Berechnungen ja gegenseitig die Recourcen klauen.

allgemein ist festzustellen das mit dem NaCal auf schwächeren CPUś,
 bzw eingeschränkten, da CPU Kerne für andere  arbeiten gebraucht werden bsp.: 3x GPU  ,
mehr Output gegen über V7.4 geholt werden kann.

Faltet eine CPU auf 4 Kernen + HT = 8Threats ist der V7 besser.


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

nein verzeihung habe nur beide namen durcheinander gewürfelt, habe nur den fahc client aktiv am laufen, das scheint auch zu reichen die kommende cpu unit soll 4 tage dauern


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2015)

4 Tage? ... dann nimm lieber den nacl (wenn du die cpu meintest) der bringt dir warscheinlich mehr 
mein bestes cpu Projekt hatte bisher nur ~2k Basecredit (diese dann 2-3/Tag) und mit dem NaCl mache ich mit eben jener 21k PPD


----------



## kgplayero (6. Februar 2015)

Ich falte seit gestern mit einem 2500K und einer GTX 970. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die 970 mit "nur" 90-92% laut Afterburner nicht voll ausgelastet ist, der zugehörige Prozess jedoch ständig am Limit klebt und einen CPU-Kern scheinbar voll auslastet. Ist es möglich 2 Threads einzustellen, damit die GPU voll ausgelastet wird?


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2015)

dafür musst du der GraKa einfach 2 Kerne "übrig" lassen


----------



## kgplayero (6. Februar 2015)

Ok, habe jetzt mal im CPU Slot auf 2 Threads umgestellt, das funktioniert auch sofort. Trotzdem scheint sich nichts zu ändern, was die GPU betrifft, da bleibt alles gleich. Kann es sein, dass sich das erst mit einer neuen WU ändert oder fehlt doch noch irgendeine Einstellung?


----------



## Rarek (6. Februar 2015)

keine ahnung... naja, meine 17'er will auch "nur" 3% haben und hat somit ne TPF von 21 min. (die cpu hat eine von 8 min.)

wenn ich allerdings ne 15'er oder ne 18'er kriege, komme ich auf 8 min. (GPU) und 2 min. (CPU)


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

Mhh versteh ich nicht...warum sind bei dir die 0x17 langsamer als die 0x15? Liegt das an der GPU? Bei meinen 2 980er ist es genau andersrum.
Bei den 0x17 hab ich ne TPF von  1min42s und bei den 0x15 ne TPF von 2min24s. 18er hatte ich leider noch keine.


----------



## hbf878 (7. Februar 2015)

StaffBull schrieb:


> Mhh versteh ich nicht...warum sind bei dir die 0x17 langsamer als die 0x15? Liegt das an der GPU? Bei meinen 2 980er ist es genau andersrum.
> Bei den 0x17 hab ich ne TPF von  1min42s und bei den 0x15 ne TPF von 2min24s. 18er hatte ich leider noch keine.


0x15, 0x17, 0xa4 usw. sind die Bezeichnungen (bzw. Nummern) der "Cores", die zum Berechnen der Projekte benutzt werden. Für die Cores gibt es jeweils verschiedene Projekte / WUs, die unterschiedlich lange zum Berechnen brauchen. Beispiele für Core17-Projekte sind 9101, 9102, 9201, 13000, 13001, wobei bspw. die 1300x mehr als doppelt so aufwändig sind wie die 9201er. Deshalb lässt sich allein anhand des Cores keine Aussage über die Dauer einzelner Projekte ableiten.


----------



## Rarek (7. Februar 2015)

bei mir schon... 
alles was 0x17 heißt, macht das OC von martin zunichte  
(die cpu läuft auf 80% und throttelt)
die Restlichen sind i.o. und das OC ebenfalls...
aber ich glaube das rührt von der aufwendigkeit der 17'er, oder nicht?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2015)

Jo denke auch ! Wie hoch war dein Refernztakt 230 ? Geh mal auf 225 und dann testen ob er beim 0x17 throttelt !


----------



## ChrisMSI (7. Februar 2015)

Mein fahc client lässt sich nicht mehr starten, auch nach deinstallation und anschliessender neuinstallation nicht mehr,

ich höre jetzt auch damit auf, auch wenns schade ist, aber habe gpu seitig Project 10478 mit nem 17 er core, war dort gestern auf 45% und das hat schon etwas über 1 tag gedauert, heute soll ich die gesamte projektberechneung von anfang beginnen. 
naja euch noch viel spass


----------



## R1t4l1n (7. Februar 2015)

Sind meine Werte i.O.? 
Ein 4790K bei 4,4GHz und eine 290er bei 1150MHz/1300MHz. Die R9 braucht wesentlich länger pro WU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

Die Werte deiner R9 290 kommen mir etwas wenig vor, müsste mehr Punkte PPD geben.
Pausiere mal die CPU und schaue was passiert....also nur die GPU mal falten lassen.


----------



## R1t4l1n (7. Februar 2015)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Die Werte deiner R9 290 kommen mir etwas wenig vor, müsste mehr Punkte PPD geben.
> Pausiere mal die CPU und schaue was passiert....also nur die GPU mal falten lassen.



Ja das klappt, ich hab die CPU auf 6/8 Threads und jetzt über 70k PPD! Danke


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

Bei meinen zwei GTX970 darf ich bei meinem 980X kein CPU-falten machen, da sonst die GPU stark einbricht. Aber der 980X dient als guter "Zubringer" für die zwei GPUs.....


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Februar 2015)

Die 290 könnte bei dem Takt und diesem Projekt 200K PPD machen also ~80K pro WU


----------



## Bagui (7. Februar 2015)

Ich steuer auch mal wieder ein paar Punkte dazu


----------



## R1t4l1n (7. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Die 290 könnte bei dem Takt und diesem Projekt 200K PPD machen also ~80K pro WU



Und wie? Ich falte erst seit 3 Wochen.
Im Temp-Limit hängt sie mit 50° C auf jeden fall nicht..

p.s.:

Oh es ging in der Zwischenzeit steil bergauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sogar schon 223.431


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... wir sind heute gut auf Kurs und es kann ein neuer Rekord werden. Lasst laufen was geht, und wir knacken die 17.Mio ppds Marke


----------



## tomas2 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebes PCGH Folding Team,
Ich wollte ab jetzt auch wieder ein wenig mithelfen und lasse nun meine 2 GTX 580 und meinen i7 2600K mitfalten.
Jetzt bin ich etwas schockiert, da es mir für die GPU Projekte 
9113 eine Estimated TPF von 2 hours 26 mins
und 
10475 eine TPF von 1 hours 11 mins

anzeigt.

Das würde dann eine PPD von 422 bzw. 1676 bedeuten.

Kann das so schlecht sein?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2015)

Tja, die 580er sind heute nicht mehr als "Heizelemente"  
Würde dir zum NacL Client raten für deine CPU.


----------



## tomas2 (7. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Tja, die 580er sind heute nicht mehr als "Heizelemente"
> Würde dir zum NacL Client raten für deine CPU.



Danke dass du meine Augen geöffnet hast.
Wenn man einst so einen schönen High End PC gehabt hat, will man irgendwie lange nicht einsehen, dass sich dieser langsam in Schrott verwandelt.
Ich falte jetzt mit dem NacL Client...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Februar 2015)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine GTX570 + i5-2500K macht auch nur 40k pro Tag. 
MfG


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

*@tomas2*

Wenn Du mit den GPU´s falten willst, solltest Du den Forceware 327.23 verwenden - das ist der "aktuellste" Treiber zum Falten für die GTX 580.
Damit sind etwa 45K PPD pro 580 zu erwarten - allerdings nur, wenn Du für jede GPU einen Kern der CPU freimachst.
Außerdem - Du solltest an den Eintrag des Passkey denken.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

Auch heute wurde wieder ein neuer Tages-Rekord erfaltet !

*18,277,223 Punkte*

Weiter so ich bin Stolz auf meine Teamkollegen


----------



## Babbavs (8. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin zusammen,

*Grosse Grats* an das gesamte *TEAM*

Bei mir ist momentan 15er Schneefall angesagt. Kann jemand zum Schippen vorbei kommen
Die Oxa3 Dinger sind auch zum .....
Warum immer bei mir

Gruß


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Februar 2015)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Folding Team,
> Ich wollte ab jetzt auch wieder ein wenig mithelfen und lasse nun meine 2 GTX 580 und meinen i7 2600K mitfalten.
> Jetzt bin ich etwas schockiert, da es mir für die GPU Projekte
> 9113 eine Estimated TPF von 2 hours 26 mins
> ...



Hatte ich bei meiner GTX580 auch, war ein anzeigefehler der PPD. Guck mal im Log wieviel % da angezeigt wird, kann sein, dass im FAHControl was ganz anderes steht.  Nach ner Stunde (und FAHControl neustarten) war ich dann von ca 500PPD auf 44.000 PPD


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

Hatte letzte Nacht ne 15er WU für meine GTX 970 bekommen, ist die MSI Gaming 4G. Gab ziemlich starkes Spulenfiepen... Allerdings konnte ich problemlos 4 Threads für die CPU einstellen, ohne, dass das die GPU ausgebremst hat. Habe zusätzlich auch noch im GPU-Slot "core-priority low" eingegeben, was nun selbst bei den 17er WUs + 4 CPU-Threads die GPU genauso auslastet wie mit 3 Threads (also die ganze Zeit 90..92% und regelmäßige kurze Drops auf 0, warum auch immer). Eine bessere Auslastung bei den 17ern habe ich bisher nicht erreicht, kA wie man es schafft mehrere Threads für die GPU zu verwenden...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

Wieviel Threads hat deine CPU ? Dann zeig ich dir das gerne 
Welche CPU hast du denn ?


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

CPU ist ein i5 2500K mit 4,4 GHz, GPU eine MSI GTX 970 mit 1493/4001 MHz (mit Standartspannung). Würde das halt ganz gerne so einstellen, dass ich nicht jedes mal, wenn wieder ein anderer "WU-Typ" kommt, ich da die Anzahl der Threads oder überhaupt irgendwas umstellen muss, sondern dass das entweder von selbst geht oder es eine Einstellung gibt, mit der man bei allen WUs ganz gut fährt.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo kgplayero,

also, die nimmst den *FAH-Client*. 

Extra Slot options für die GPU: Name: client-type/ Value: advanced

Slot options für die CPU: CPU Threads 2. D.h., Du lässt 2 Threads für die GPU frei.

Lets, so holst Du Dir die ppds!

Grüße Brooker


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

Habe das jetzt mal so gemacht (client-type advanced hatte ich ohnehin schon eingestellt). Im Task-Manager (Win 8.1) im Reiter "Details" erzeugt der FahCore_a4 Prozess auch nur noch max. 50% CPU-Last (vorher 75, mit 4 Threads 100, klappt also problemlos), der FahCore_17 Prozess erzeugt aber weiterhin maximal 25% Last, da kann ich irgendwie machen was ich will xD Im Zweifel bleibts halt dabei, die GTX 970 ist ja auch so ganz gut ausgelastet und wenn ich afk bin steigen die Gesamt-PPD auch gerne mal über 300k. Nur könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, sofern das einigermaßen linear mit der GPU-Auslastung skaliert evtl. bis ca. 330k PPD zu erreichen, wenn die GTX 970 nicht vom 2500K limitiert würde (was denke ich mal der Fall ist).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> Hallo kgplayero,
> 
> also, die nimmst den *FAH-Client*.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er 2 Threads für die 970er benötigt  1er sollte locker reichen bei seinem OC


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

Naja ein Thread reicht offenbar nicht ganz, der FahCore_17 schwankt ständig zwischen 24 und 25% (ich vermute, dass das Schwanken an der geringen Priorität liegt, nicht, weil der Prozess so "wenig" Last erzeugt). Die GTX 970 ist im Afterburner ständig zwischen 90 und 92% mit nem kurzen Drop auf 0 ziemlich genau alle 110 Sekunden (keine Ahnung woher das kommt, vllt hat einer von euch ne Idee).


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

@Cat: das müsste man im Zweifel ausprobieren. Aber er würde ordentlich Punkte verlieren, wenn die GPU nicht ordentlich von der CPU unterstützt wird. Bei mir bringt erst der 2. Thread bei 1500MHz GPU-Takt die TPF auf 1:39min.


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

Die TPF liegt bei 1:49 bei fast gleich hohem OC, was erstaunlich genau auch der Unterschied zwischen 90-92% und 100% Last wäre, also das haut schon hin, dass da die CPU bremst, nur irgendwie bekomme ich bei mir keinen zweiten Thread in Gang :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

Jopp, probieren über studieren. Wenn er bei 97 -100 % GPU Auslastung ist bei jeder WU dann sollte 1 Thread reichen.


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

Habe gerade mal kurz nur die GPU falten lassen (und davor auch mal fah neu gestartet) und trotzdem, nur 25% im Tab "Details", unter Prozesse zeigt er mir da komischerweise ~35% Last an, aber ich halte eigentlich das was unter Details steht für richtig. Außerdem bringt das auch auf der GPU nichts, immer wieder dieses Geeier zwischen 90 und 92% xD


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

... dann lasse es auf einen Thread laufen. Passt, lohnt die grauen Haare nicht


----------



## kgplayero (8. Februar 2015)

So habe mal ein Bild vom MSI Afterburner erstellt, damit ihr euch das mal ansehen könnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar Infos zum PC:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K auf 4,4 GHz übertaktet
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, auf 1493/4001 MHz übertaktet, wobei der VRAM bei FaH mit 3004 MHz läuft
RAM: 2x 4 GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-21, übertaktet auf DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27 Command Rate 2T
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD55 (B3)
(Die GraKa steckt folglich innem PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot)

@brooker
Joa ich werds dann halt einfach so lassen, außer es fällt jemanden noch was ein, der Unterschied wäre ja auch zum Glück nicht gerade gigantisch^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Februar 2015)

GPU Auslastung ist zu niedrig. Heißt dein GPU benötigt mehr CPU Power 
Hast du einen Kern (Thread) schon zugewiesen ? denke nicht da alle 4 Kerne maximal 100 % haben.

Also bei Configure auf Slots dann CPU da dann stat -1 eine 3 eingeben und das ganze OK dann Save.

Jetzt sollte 1 Kern für deine Grafikkarte mithelfen.


----------



## kgplayero (9. Februar 2015)

Genau das ist schon der Fall und wenn ich sogar noch weniger Threads belege fürs CPU-Falten oder dieses gar abschalte, die GPU-Auslastung bleibt gleich. Andere hier im Forum verwenden daher 2 Threads für die GPU, nur das geht bei mir irgendwie nicht^^ Aber gut, von mir aus kann dann auch hiermit mal Schluss sein mit dem Problemchen, so schlimm ists ja nicht xD

Was ich aber empfehlen kann ist im GPU-Slot core-priority low einzugeben, dass erhöht die Priorität fürs GPU-Falten gegenüber dem CPU-Falten leicht, so dass es praktisch nicht im Konflikt mit dem CPU-Falten steht (nur umgekehrt).
Deshalb habe ich für mich entschieden fürs CPU-Falten einfach 4 Threads einzustellen, was zwar bei ner 17er-WU keinerlei Vorteil gegenüber 3 Threads bringt, dafür aber sehr wohl bei den 15er WUs. Hat für mich dann den Vorteil, dass ich das einfach so belassen kann, egal welche WU gerade bearbeitet wird, anstatt ständig irgendwas umzustellen.

Edit:
Habe mal den Unterschied zwischen 3 und 4 Threads im Taskmanager analysiert, bei 4 Threads scheint der Prozess "Systemunterbrechungen" etwas mehr Last zu erzeugen, ist also (erwartungsgemäß) ein kleiner Nachteil, wenn der GPU-Thread ohnehin schon einen Kern voll belastet.
Joa ich weiß, vllt hab ich aktuell etwas wenig zu tun xD Naja in ein paar Stündchen gehts wieder in die Uni^^


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2015)

hmm... also meine 17'er WU will keine Hilfe von der cpu... mal eins habe ich 2%-3% das wars aber auch
trotzdem faltet meine cpu nur mit 4 Kernen da die TPF es so will (~3min. mit 4 und ~8min. mit 5)


----------



## Salanto (9. Februar 2015)

Lohnt es sich mit einem i5-2430M mitzumachen oder ist dieser zu "langsam" ^^?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich mit einem i5-2430M mitzumachen oder ist dieser zu "langsam" ^^?



Aber sicher - nimm den NaCl


----------



## Salanto (9. Februar 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber sicher - nimm den NaCl



Ist er besser für Laptops  ?

Edit:Ich versuche noch ein paar bekannte dazu zu bringen mitzumachen


----------



## hbf878 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, generell für weniger leistungsstarke Systeme


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2015)

Sooo, habe trotz diverser Hardwareausfälle in den letzten Wochen 2 PCs zum Laufen bekommen auch wenn das Ersatznetzteil meines 7970ers aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und nur eine GPU läuft  Meine Notebooks werde ich auch noch bemühen...

Gut das eine Notebook will noch nicht, ausgerechnet jetzt ne Kernel Panic... danke Manjaro  

Edit2 : Sooo, der i7 2630qm der Linuxgurke und der i5 vom T420 falten jetzt auch ne runde mit


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sooo, habe trotz diverser Hardwareausfälle in den letzten Wochen 2 PCs zum Laufen bekommen auch wenn das Ersatznetzteil meines 7970ers aus dem letzten Loch pfeift und nur eine GPU läuft  Meine Notebooks werde ich auch noch bemühen...
> 
> Gut das eine Notebook will noch nicht, ausgerechnet jetzt ne Kernel Panic... danke Manjaro



*DAS* ist Einsatz


----------



## kgplayero (9. Februar 2015)

Hmm also ich hab jetzt schon wieder einige 15er WUs bekommen und die offenbaren dann doch noch eine leichte Instabilität meiner GraKa, FaH hat die Nacht ein paar Fehlerchen gemeldet -.- Hab wohl nicht gerade den goldenen Chip erwischt xD Naja ich takte die jetzt bei jedem neuen Fehler um ein MHz zurück, solange bis selbst FaH nicht mehr meckert xD (Spiele wie BF3, 4, Hardline Beta oder auch Crysis 1&2 liefen selbst mit ein paar MHz mehr noch problemlos). Ist irgendwie immer sone nervige Sache mit dem letzten Quäntchen Stabilität^^ Und dieses ständige Spulengefiepe, wenn man im selben Raum schlafen will ist auch nicht gerade das allergeilste (was mit Abstand das lauteste an der Kiste ist) xD


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

... nimm den Takt was runter, dann fiept es nicht. Nervt mich auch! Finde es aber super, dass Du trotzdem dran bleibst!


----------



## kgplayero (9. Februar 2015)

Jetzt habe ich zum Glück eh wieder ne 17er, da fiept es nicht wirklich, nur son ganz minimales Geräusch zusätzlich zum normalen Lüfterrauschen, aber kein Vergleich zu den 15ern xD Was das Falten über Nacht angeht, übers Event hinweg werde ich das noch machen, aber danach werde ich das eher auf tagsüber beschränken glaub ich, braucht ja auch Strom (wobei die Wärme atm noch gut zu gebrauchen  ist^^).


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

... die Zeit ist ran, den *Schluss-Spurt* einzuleiten. Gebt Gas!


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Februar 2015)

Wahnsinn, die *100 Mio* haben wir schon fast


Hat viel gebracht die Aktion, einige falten hoffentlich danach auch weiter


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2015)

Mich habt ihr gewonnen


----------



## cane87 (9. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,

falte auch schon seit einigen Jahren mit für's Team. War die letzte Zeit nicht mehr ganz so viel aktiv, aber für die Aktionswoche, habe ich doch nochmal den Client angeworfen. Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass mir meine PPD-Zahlen mit ca 30000 für meine Config etwas wenig erscheinen. CPU faltet für 9015 und Graka für 9104. Ist das normal, oder ist mein Client noch falsch konfiguriert?

Edit: Habe gerade noch einen neuen Passkey eingetragen und meine PPD klettern gerade nach oben auf aktuell 230k PPD. Kann das miteinander zusammenhängen? O.o


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

Moin cane87,

danke das Du mit dabei bist  Der Client brauch ein paar Prozent (bis ca. 5-7%), bis er die PPDs korrekt ermitteln kann. Der neue Passkey braucht 10 WUs, damit die Bonuspunkte ausgeschüttet werden. Sprich, im Groben und Ganzen ist alles korrekt eingestellt, sofern Du nach dem HowTo aus dem Forum vorgegangen bist.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2015)

Howdy cane87

Passt schoo


----------



## LalalukaOC (10. Februar 2015)

Hi bin jetzt auch seit gestern dabei jetzt während ich in der Schule bin rechnet mein PC gerade die ersten Sachen zusammen.
Coole Sache gerade für 24/7 Overclocker wie mich die mit der ganzen Leistung auch mal was gutes tun wollen xD 
Muss nur noch mal einen Passkey eingeben aber ich lass den PC trotzdem erstmal weiter laufen xD


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

solange das Team stimmt ist das ja kein problem... denn Team und deinen Namen kannste ja schon eintragen


----------



## Don Dogma (10. Februar 2015)

Schön, dass ihr F@H durch solche Aktionen immer wieder ins Blickfeld rückt. So habt ihr mich endlich wieder dran erinnert, dass da ja noch was war, was ich wirklich sinnvolles mit meiner Hardware anstellen kann.


----------



## kgplayero (10. Februar 2015)

Jop ist eigentlich Schade, das FaH so wenig verbreitet ist, ich bin innerhalb von wenigen Tagen immerhin auf einen 5-stelligen Rang gekommen, was wohl klar bedeutet, dass es nur sehr wenige aktive Falter gibt (ich nehme mal an die Statistik ist global?). Ich finde FaH hätte viel mehr aktive Mitglieder und mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient! Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass man im Grunde schon nur durch Zufall überhaupt von der Existenz von FaH erfahren kann, gibt ja keine Werbung dafür o.ä. das für Aufmerksamkeit sorgt.


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2015)

ich bin z.B. auch nur durch ne Signatur aufs Falten gekommen
 (Falten für Anfänger, oder was ist Folding@Home?)


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

... das hört sich nach einem neuen Projekt an!  Ich denke mal drüber nach ...


----------



## stolle80 (11. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, versteht mich bitte nicht falsch das läuft doch schon seit Jahren, hat es denn  überhaupt schon etwas gebracht?
Ich meine vielleicht wird die Rechenleistung in wirklichkeit für etwas anderes benutzt, nur die User wissen es nicht wenn sich irgendwelche Milliardäre und Unternehmen das für ihre eigene zwecke nutzen, ich meine man weiss es doch nicht so wirklich oder?


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

Die Woche hat ganze 114,488,270 Punkte eingebracht  mit einem 24h avg. von 16,355,467 .

Wahnsinns Ergebnis


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Februar 2015)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, versteht mich bitte nicht falsch das läuft doch schon seit Jahren, hat es denn  überhaupt schon etwas gebracht?
> Ich meine vielleicht wird die Rechenleistung in wirklichkeit für etwas anderes benutzt, nur die User wissen es nicht wenn sich irgendwelche Milliardäre und Unternehmen das für ihre eigene zwecke nutzen, ich meine man weiss es doch nicht so wirklich oder?



Ergebnisse werden hier veröffentlicht: Papers ? Folding@home


----------



## Don Dogma (11. Februar 2015)

@stolle

Die Frage ist sehr berechtigt und eine genaue Beantwortung könnte hier sicherlich viele neue Nachtfalter gewinnen. Ich kann das leider auch nicht beantworten, dazu fehlt mir das nötige Hintergrundwissen um die genaue Funktionsweise/Verifizierung/Überwachung einzelner Projekte. Vielleicht vermag an dieser Stelle ein geistig besser Bemittelter seine Einschätzung darstellen. Persönlich halte ich es so,  dass durch F@H zweifellos bedeutsame wissenschftliche Erfolge bereits erzielt wurden bzw werden, siehe zb. Papers ? Folding@home
Die Vielzahl der Projekte und deren spezifische Zielsetzung erscheinen uns Ottonormalos ws eher uninteressant, weshalb man auch wenig in der Presse liest. Wir wollen lesen "Krebs-Code geknackt" oder "ETs Frühstücksei ist ein Quadrat" 

Ferner lässt es sich nicht vermeiden, dass irgendein profitgieriger Moralverweigerer mit Produkten aus Entwicklungen, die auf derartigen Ergebnissen fußen,  ihr Geld scheffeln. Aber wer z.b.  mit der Hilflosigkeit gegenüber einer Krankheit wie Krebs bereits konfrontiert wurde, greift auch nach teuren Strohhalmen. 

Vielleicht faltet deine 780ti in 2 Monaten zufällig genau an der entscheidenen molekularen Proteinstruktur?   So oder so treibt es die Forschung der Menschheit voran, denn derart viele Projekte könnten kaum durch die vorhandenen wissenschaftlichen Rechenzentren in vertretbarer Zeit gestemmt werden..


EDIT: mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

Nein, Don Dogma - du warst nicht zu langsam
Man kann es nicht häufig genug betonen

Ausserdem zeigt mir deine Antwort, dass du deine "geistige Bemittelung" nicht zu verstecken brauchst


----------



## Don Dogma (11. Februar 2015)

naja das war meinerseits vielleicht bissel unglücklich formuliert  btw um mal wieder von Moral und Verantwortung zu Punkten zu kommen - super Ergebnis wurde hier erzielt!!


----------



## LalalukaOC (11. Februar 2015)

So bei Folding@Home hab ich auf meinen Standard Namen zurückgegriffen "FireWolfOC" .
Gestern während der Schule hab ich den PC auf Full Load mit Übertaktung (Der Mühle in der Signatur) zurück gelassen als ich dann um 3 Uhr zurück kam ist mir Aufgefallen das er abgestürzt ist xD mein PSU liefert ständig Unterspannungen muss bald mal ein neues her xD
Als Entschädigung durfte der Rechner dann bis 21Uhr Folden und jetzt heute während der Schule.

Nur um noch mal zu sagen wie ich darauf gekommen bin: PCGH-Print war der Auslöser xD


----------



## Malkolm (11. Februar 2015)

F@H ist Grundlagenforschung in Reinform, das sollte man sich immer bewusst machen wenn man darüber nachdenkt was genau eigentlich mit der eingesetzten Rechenpower passiert. Dazu kommt, dass der hier gewählte Ansatz ebenfalls ein sehr puristischer ist: Brute Force. Man probiert aus, und zwar so lange bis etwas sinnvolles dabei herauskommt. Natürlich schießt man nicht komplett ins Blaue, sondern bedient sich bekannter und gut erforschter Praktiken um etwas Struktur ins Chaos zu bekommen.

Dem Proteinfalten liegt ein ganz grundsätzliches Problem zu Grunde: Die Quantenphysik von Atomen komplexer als Wasserstoff (1 Proton 1 Elektron) lassen sich nicht mehr algebraisch, sprich exakt, berechnen, im Sinne das man eine Gleichung findet wie sich das Gesamtsystem zu jeder beliebigen Zeit t in der Zukunft verhält.
Für komplexere Systeme, z.B. einen größeren Atom wie Helium, Kohlenstoff oder Sauerstoff helfen nur numerische Methoden um die Wirkung von so vielen Beteiligten Konstituenten aufeinander zu berechnen. Um also vorherzusagen wie sich dieses System zum Zeitpunkt verhält muss man sehr Kleinschrittig vom Startzeitpunkt über kleine Intervalle zum Endzeitpunkt vorhangeln.  Wenn es also schon schwierig ist das Verhalten von Atomen zu erforschen, wie sieht das denn erst bei komplexen Proteinmolekülen, bestehend aus teilweise mehreren Hundert einzelnen komplexen Atomen aus? Genau, es ist nicht vorhersagbar und man muss sich Kleinschrittig der Sache annähern. Das braucht Rechenpower, sehr sehr viel (klassische) Rechenpower.

Um zur Grundlagenforschung zurückzukommen - wie immer gilt: keine Erfolgsgarantie. Defakto sind 95% der Ergebnisse direkt für die Tonne und von dem was übrig bleibt ist das allermeiste nur ein kleines Puzzlesteinchen und kein riesen Durchbruch. Umso erfreulicher also, dass schon weit über 100 paper aus F@H gezogen wurden! Mal so als vergleich: In der Forschungsgruppe in der ich tätig bin (Quantenoptik) produziert ein PhD Student im Schnitt 1 Paper alle 2-3 Jahre (sprich 1-2 über die ganze Zeit). Bei grob 10 PhDs pro Prof sind das ~3-5 Paper pro Jahr, und das bei einem Budget von ebenfalls grob 500k€/Jahr. 

Grundlagenforschung ist ein hartes Brot, aber eines das gebacken werden muss!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> ... 95% der Ergebnisse direkt für die Tonne ...



Ich muss da hinterherschicken.... 5% "Outcome" sind (leider) noch nicht mal so schlecht
Ich bin/war da weniger verwöhnt


----------



## Don Dogma (11. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> F@H ist Grundlagenforschung in Reinform,..



Super Beitrag! 

Kurze Frage an dieser Stelle:

Habe einen PC mit alt ehrwürdiger Q9550 und ner HD7970Ghz sowie ein Notebook mit i7 4500U und GT750M zum falten.

Welcher Client wäre fürs entsprechende System am besten? *FAH-Client* oder *NaCL-Client*?


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo Don,

erstes System mit der GPU auf den FAH und mit der CPU auf den NaCl
zweites System nur mit der CPU auf den NaCL

Viel Spaß

Grüße brooker


----------



## hbf878 (11. Februar 2015)

Beim ersten System immer einen Thread freihalten, den nacl-Prozess drei Kernen zuordnen und die Priorität der core17.exe auf hoch stellen. Geht dauerhaft mit process lasso (portable)


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

Noch ein paar Daten zu meiner Webseite:

über 330 Besuche die Woche
über 50 direkte Downloads vom Client

50% mit Win7
32% mit Win8.1
3,6% mit Win10
0,6% mit Linux
5,7% mit Android


44% mit Firefox
35% mit Chrome
11% mit IE
3% mit Opera


39% mit 1080p
12% mit 1440p
9% mit 1050p

Großteil der Besuche um die Mittagszeit und von 17:00 - 19:00.
Durchschnittlich nur etwa 3,5 min Aufenthaltsdauer 

Wer hätte das gedacht, fast 80% kamen von pcgh.de 

LG
Sebi


----------



## LalalukaOC (11. Februar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Daten zu meiner Webseite:
> 
> über 330 Besuche die Woche
> über 50 direkte Downloads vom Client
> ...



Nice

Nur mal so die Frage gibt es irgendeine Software die Folding@Home wirklich komplett abschaltet wenn der PC ins Load geht (Betreibe mit einen Freund einen Server und dachte gerade der hat Nachts und Morgens ja an sich nix zu tun außer sich von der Steckdose füttern zu lassen xD)?


----------



## hbf878 (11. Februar 2015)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Nur mal so die Frage gibt es irgendeine Software die Folding@Home wirklich komplett abschaltet wenn der PC ins Load geht (Betreibe mit einen Freund einen Server und dachte gerade der hat Nachts und Morgens ja an sich nix zu tun außer sich von der Steckdose füttern zu lassen xD)?


Reden wir von einem Windows-Server? 
Der CPU-Client ist genau darauf ausgelegt, im Leerlauf möglichst viel Leistung zu nutzen und sich bei Last zurückzuhalten. Das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach beim "normalen CPU-Client" sehr gut, wenn die Priorität "sehr niedrig" ist (ist sowieso Standard), beim NaCl und beim GPU-Falten geht's eher weniger gut.
*** ein (sehr alter) Artikel zum Thema, im Grunde sollten die Effekte heute aber ähnlich gering sein. Insbesondere da heute fast nur noch Mehrkern-Systeme eingesetzt werden.

Zu Linux weiß ich nichts genaues. Der Scheduler von Linux soll aber besser sein als der von Windows, deshalb sollte das noch besser gehen, wenn die Priorität von FAH sehr niedrig ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

Ich falte für diesen Monat noch mein 4Mio bei euch fertig, und dann wird das  EVGA-Team wieder etwas bedient...


----------



## StaffBull (11. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich falte für diesen Monat noch mein 4Mio bei euch fertig, und dann wird das  EVGA-Team wieder etwas bedient...



Als wenn das EVGA-Team das bräuchte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich falte für diesen Monat noch mein 4Mio bei euch fertig, und dann wird das  EVGA-Team wieder etwas bedient...



Schade dass zu hören


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

In Zukunft werde ich nur für die EVGA-Bucks für EVGA falten, der Rest meiner Kapazitäten wird euch zu gute kommen (ausser EVGA kommt fürs 8te Jahre mit unmöglichen Bedingungen, dann werden mir die Bucks egal sein und werde nur noch hier Falten...)

Falten tue ich so oder so, mir gehts um die Sache. Allerdings wäre ich dumm, mir sozusagen 10Euro pro Monat entgehen zu lassen um meine nächsten Nvidia Karten zu finanzieren...

PCGH könnte einen Ebenfalls so etwas unterstützen: Als Idee hätte ich, die digitale Monatliche "Print" für das Erreichen einer gewissen Punktezahl, das würde die Redaktion fast nix kosten (Die paar Falter, welche die Print dann nicht gegen Bares kaufen, wird die Redaktion verkraften)....


----------



## Malkolm (11. Februar 2015)

Aber warum sollte PCGH soetwas tun? EVGA hat einen Nutzen davon, aber PCGH?

Es ist ja nicht so als würde die Redaktion mit ihrem bereits bestehenden Faltteam irgendwie Werbung machen für ihre Zeitschrift. Diesen Zug hat man bisher immer geflissentlich ignoriert


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Februar 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte PCGH soetwas tun? EVGA hat einen Nutzen davon, aber PCGH?
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so als würde die Redaktion mit ihrem bereits bestehenden Faltteam irgendwie Werbung machen für ihre Zeitschrift. Diesen Zug hat man bisher immer geflissentlich ignoriert



Najawas hat EVGA denn davon? Hätte ich mir "nur" ne GTX970 gekauft hätten sie sicher keinen Gewinn gemacht. Auch wenn die Margen sehr hoch sind, so glaube ich nicht, dass sie über den Daumen gerechnet für 125Euro (Preis-Mwst-Bucks) eine GTX970 hergeben können und dass dies sich dann noch rentiert...

Eine Mini Zugabe dient nur zur moralischen Unterstützung... 

Weiss eigentlich jemand, ob in der Redaktion auch gefaltet wird? Genug ungenutzte Hardware liegt da sicherlich herum...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2015)

Nein, die Redaktion faltet nicht mehr !


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. Februar 2015)

_*"5. Anzahl der Teilnehmer: 270"
*_Nachfrage: Zählen da auch die mit rein, die auf dem Team-Account "gefoldet" haben?


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

Nein der zählt nur als ein Teilnehmer


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Februar 2015)

Habe mir das Ganze angeschaut und muss sagen: Super Sache!
Habs mir eben runtergeladen und dank des Tutorials im Forum hier falte ich nun auch mit.


f.u.c.k cancer


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen Joe und danke das Du mit dabei bist


----------



## Rarek (11. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> [...]
> PCGH könnte einen Ebenfalls so etwas unterstützen: Als Idee hätte ich,  die digitale Monatliche "Print" für das Erreichen einer gewissen  Punktezahl, das würde die Redaktion fast nix kosten (Die paar Falter,  welche die Print dann nicht gegen Bares kaufen, wird die Redaktion  verkraften)....



hätte was  nur was sollen se denn mit unserer oberbiene machen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Februar 2015)

Doppelteilpost:

Wir hätte noch mehr Leute erreichen müssen. Man muß einen größeren Anreiz schaffen: Vielleicht, indem man die aktiven Falter in einer solchen Aktion in der Printed auflistet und die Werbetrommel für das nächste Mal rührt. Sowas zieht, denn jeder Gamer, oder besser User möchte seinen Namen einmal in der Printed sehen. Ich hoffe, ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich selbst! 

Es war zu Zeiten der PCGHX-Printed auch immer mein Traum, mal da in einem Ranking abgedruckt zu werden. Das hatte ich dann tatsächlich geschafft und war motiviert ein weiteres Mal irgendwas verrücktes zu benchen. Nur leider, ... naja. Das Schicksal der PCGHX kennen wir ja alle.

 Ich hoffe einen ordentlichen Beitrag geleistet zu haben und freue mich auf die nächste Aktion!
Danke an alle Mitstreiter und das Orga-Team
MfG - kampfschaaaf -


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> hätte was  nur was sollen se denn mit unserer oberbiene machen



Das ist ja egal, bei EVGA brauchte man auch "nur" 1,5mio dieses Jahr für die 10 Bucks. Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten mehr zu falten.

Für so eine Aktion müsste eben nur ein vernünftiges Ziel gesetzt werden, so dass nicht jeder der den NaCl auf low laufen hat die Punkte erreicht, sondern man schon dafüR etwas abliefern muss. Es sollte aber mir normal aktueller Hardware zu bewältigen sein.

Für Jahr 2015 könnte ich mir 2-3 Mio vorstellen, das ist mit 66-100k ppd zu machen.

Eine Würdigung, oder einen Aufklärungsbericht in der Print wäre auch mal nicht schlecht um mehr Leute zu erreichen.


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Es war zu Zeiten der PCGHX-Printed auch immer mein Traum, mal da in einem Ranking abgedruckt zu werden. Das hatte ich dann tatsächlich geschafft und war motiviert ein weiteres Mal irgendwas verrücktes zu benchen. Nur leider, ... naja. Das Schicksal der PCGHX kennen wir ja alle.



jetzt kommt er auch noch mit Salz...


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2015)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Das ist ja egal, bei EVGA brauchte man auch "nur" 1,5mio dieses Jahr für die 10 Bucks. Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten mehr zu falten.



Das ist doch spielend zu machen - auf nur 300 Tage gerechnet wären das 5000 Punkte pro Tag - und mit dem NaCL gerade einmal 40 WU´s . . . 
Da schaffen ja viele Laptops mehr . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2015)

Aaaaalso - hier kommt die oberbiene 

EVGA hat gute Hardware - aber ihr Folding-Team käme für mich nie in Frage *weil* sie die Falterei "verkaufen"
Und ja, ich bin überzeugt, dass sie was davon haben
Dass mir das keine Bauchschmerzen bereitet ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass EVGA ja auch mit diesem "Trick" für mehr Falter sorgt
Auch wenn es den einzelnen Falter möglicherweise nicht interessiert - *er faltet *(eben für "Geld") für die gute Sache

Eine (verstärkte) Unterstützung durch PCGH(x) wäre sehr wünschenswert...
Aber wer mich kennt der weiss - das ist "Wasser in den Fluss deiner Wahl" geleert - das haben wir mehr als genug durchgekaut

Meine Wünsche und Vorstellungen sind (eigentlich) hinlänglich bekannt


----------



## INU.ID (12. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir hätte noch mehr Leute erreichen müssen. Man muß einen größeren Anreiz schaffen: Vielleicht, indem man die aktiven Falter in einer solchen Aktion in der Printed auflistet und die Werbetrommel für das nächste Mal rührt. Sowas zieht, denn jeder Gamer, oder besser User möchte seinen Namen einmal in der Printed sehen. Ich hoffe, ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich selbst!



Ich hab noch nen alten Scan wo mal die Top10 der Falter in der PCGH abgedruckt war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Jahr 2007... Gott, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht... und krass wie das Team seit damals gewachsen ist.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2015)

... Leute, Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele. Und mit dem Event haben wir einen Grundstein für die Realisierung dieser Gedanken gelegt. Ich bin zwar derzeit beruflich und privat extrem eingespannt, habe aber trotzdem Ideen wie wir ein kommendes Event noch mehr public und für die Allgemeinheit interessant gestalten können:


- klarer Anlass 
- klares Ziel vorgeben
- Wettbewerb mit Preis (Sachpreis, ABO, abgedruckt werden in der printed usw.)
- Einbinden von Gaming-Clans, bspw, GNC, UNA, Bierstube usw. - bin offen für Vorschläge
- eine Methode des Faltes
- schnelle und unkomplizierte Einbindung der Hardware
- Anleitungen und Trouble-Shooting

Ich arbeite gerade an der Verarbeitung der Erkenntnisse aus dem Event, um so die Basis für weitere zu schaffen.
Parallel werde ich mit PCGH Kontakt aufnehmen, um die Aktionen im Voraus detailliert auszuplanen und abzustimmen. Das letzte Event war eine fixe Idee von mir, 3 Wochen vor dem Start!

Ich bin offen für Vorschläge und mache dafür einen *Thread* auf.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Henninges (12. Februar 2015)

hatte auch mal sowas geplant... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ekuele-den-mai.html?highlight=tanz+molek%FCle


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2015)

... wenn du Lust hast, kommst Du mit ins Orga-Team und "Tanz der Moleküle" wird das nächste Folding-Event bei PCGH. Der Titel klingt, genau Zeit ist auch noch. Sollte passen


----------



## Henninges (12. Februar 2015)

zeit wäre noch genug...ein wenig werbung in der print oder auf der main würde auch nicht schaden...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Februar 2015)

Kann man doch noch eine schicke Signatur machen die sich hier dann jeder reinhängt 
Bei den Avataren die hier diesmal benutzt wurden fehlt halt ein direkter Link.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2015)

... kann man nen Avatar verlinken?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Februar 2015)

Denke nicht, das führt ja direkt zum Profil... 
Daher vielleicht eine entsprechende Signatur.


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2015)

aber denkt an die 5 Zeilen


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn du Lust hast, kommst Du mit ins Orga-Team und "Tanz der Moleküle" wird das nächste Folding-Event bei PCGH. Der Titel klingt, genau Zeit ist auch noch. Sollte passen


Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, dann sagt... Jörg kennt mich ja eh . Und in WOB bin ich eh öfter mal...


----------



## Henninges (17. Februar 2015)

okay...dann bin ich im boot...


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. September 2015)

Oh Mann, diese Aktion ist leider vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen. Wie lange läuft das Ganze noch? Und kann man da noch einsteigen? Finde das Ganz einfach super. Und Kompliment an die Macher und alle Teilnehmer. Super Sache...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. September 2015)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Oh Mann, diese Aktion ist leider vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen. Wie lange läuft das Ganze noch? Und kann man da noch einsteigen? Finde das Ganz einfach super. Und Kompliment an die Macher und alle Teilnehmer. Super Sache...



Bis gestern lief diese Aktion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-aktion-zum-welt-alzeimer-tag-am-21-09-a.html

Aber unabhängig davon ist das Team PCGH 24/7/365 aktiv und jeder (neue) Falter ist willkommen ! 

Weitere Fragen werden Dir in der "Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II" gerne beantwortet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...lkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-3094.html


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2016)

... meine Damen und Herren aufgewacht, ab 04.02. wird wieder Großes vollbracht.

Ich bitte das Team mit Familie, Freunden, Bekannten, Arbeitskollegen und Clans usw. in Kontakt zutreten und das erste Event des Jahres 2016 zu kommunizieren und vorzubereiten. Das Event startet am 04.02. und endet am 10.02.2016.

Hinweise auf der Main und in der Printed sind in Arbeit.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Januar 2016)

Ah ja, ist ja schon wieder ein Jahr um 

Muss ich ja die Webseite wieder etwas updaten


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2016)

... schön das wir die Website habe!


----------



## GatoTiger (8. Januar 2016)

Meine Graka ist am ackern,

                    sie kriegt keine chance sich zu ehrholen,

                                                           falten tut sie,

                                                                                                                            bei Tag & bei Nacht, sollte sie davon sterben hat sie gutes vollbracht!


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2016)

Hey Gato, schön das Du dabei bist!  Was hast Du denn schönes angesetzt?


----------



## GatoTiger (11. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hey Gato, schön das Du dabei bist!  Was hast Du denn schönes angesetzt?



Wie soll ich deine frage verstehen ^^?


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2016)

... ich wollte erfragen, mit was für einer Hardware Du faltest?


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte nur mal ebend einbringen. Pc zum zocken wechselt in der Zeit zum Falten.


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2016)

... noch 14 Tage, dann gehts los - macht die Kühler, Radi`s und Lüfter sauber und startet ein erstes warm-up.


----------



## XeT (20. Januar 2016)

Gibts eigentlich einen neuen Bericht auf der Main? 
Da könnte man die Veränderung noch einbringen und die %mehrleistung durch die Aktion
Die sollte rechzeitig kommen für die Vorbereitung der neuen mitfalter.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen neuen Bericht auf der Main?
> Da könnte man die Veränderung noch einbringen und die %mehrleistung durch die Aktion
> Die sollte rechzeitig kommen für die Vorbereitung der neuen mitfalter.



Ein Main-Eintrag ist vorgesehen - ja


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2016)

... der erste Hinweis auf der Main ist für dieses WE vorgesehen, ein zweiter folgt am We vor der Aktion. Die Redaktion ist seit ca. zwei Wochen informiert.


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2016)

.. meine Damen und Herren aufgewacht, ab 04.02.2016 wird wieder Großes vollbracht.

Hier der Link zur erfolgreichen Aktion aus 2015.

Ich bitte das Team mit Familie, Freunden, Bekannten, Arbeitskollegen und Clans usw. in Kontakt zutreten und das erste Event des Jahres 2016 zu kommunizieren und vorzubereiten. Das Event startet am 04.02. und endet am 10.02.2016.


----------



## Watertouch (23. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe bis dahin hab ich den Falt-PC fertig...Sonst muss halt seine große Schwester aka mein Hauptsystem ran xD


----------



## XeT (23. Januar 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bis dahin hab ich den Falt-PC fertig...Sonst muss halt seine große Schwester aka mein Hauptsystem ran xD



Einfach mit allem was du hast in die Bresche


----------



## Watertouch (23. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Einfach mit allem was du hast in die Bresche


Der Exynos 7420 in meinem S6 muss auch ran xD


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2016)

... keine Panik, das klappt schon und bei Fragen, wir sind für Dich da!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... keine Panik, das klappt schon und bei Fragen, wir sind für Dich da!



Absolut ja und in jedem Fall -- hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Januar 2016)

Die Eventseite hab ich wieder auf aktuellen Stand gebracht 
Ist wie immer auch in meiner Signatur verlinkt.

Grüße Sebi


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2016)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Die Eventseite hab ich wieder auf aktuellen Stand gebracht
> Ist wie immer auch in meiner Signatur verlinkt.
> 
> Grüße Sebi



Dafür schieb ich dir ein  rüber


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2016)

Ich auch . . .


----------

